# ASK A NURSE - Bromocryptine



## mosaik (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi I had problems in conceiving so I went to my doctor and she did some tests and said I was'nt fertilizing. I don't know why? is there any problem that I should be concerned as to why I am not fertilizing. then she prescribed me bromocryptine and after taking that I conceived and now I have a healthy baby. I am just worried if I have to take that pill again if I want to be pregnant again and I don't want to take it as I read bromocryptine stops lactation and I want to breastfeed my baby. can anyone help me with this and let me know if I could take anything else instead of bromocryptine. I am in birth control pills and when I was young my periods was'nt regular.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You will be advised not to conceive when breastfeeding as the hormones are over the place and may or may not cause you not to ovulate.

Sarah


----------

